# Ein Teich in Wien ...



## Digicat (14. Nov. 2011)

Servus

War heute nach der Arbeit an einem Teich, besser vielleicht ein See am Wienerberg (am Stadtrand, südlich der Stadtmitte) ...

     

Paßt sehr gut zur Jahreszeit .... finde ich ... und Ihr 

Edit: Bilder neu hochgeladen, da durch die Forumsverkleinerung die Bilder sehr gelitten haben (hatte sie zu groß in der Dateigröße eingestellt)


----------



## der trommler (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ein Teich in Wien ...*

Hallo Helmut,
leider kann ich die Bilder nicht öffnen
Gruß Toto


----------



## Sveni (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ein Teich in Wien ...*

Servus Helmut,

toller See! Weisst du etwas über den Fischbestand dort?
Das Wetter scheint aber bei euch nicht so angenehm zu sein. Jetzt wirds wohl wirklich Winter! 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## der trommler (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ein Teich in Wien ...*

 jetzt gehts!!


----------



## Digicat (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ein Teich in Wien ...*

Servus Sven

Leider weiß ich nichts über den Fischbestand 
War das erstemal dort, habe aber beim hingehen eine Hütte eines Anglervereins gesehen 

Das Wetter war heute nicht schlecht .... so um 10:00 hat sich der Nebel gelichtet und die Sonne ist heraus gekommen 
Allerdings ist um 14:30 der Nebel wieder eingefallen ... 

Tageshöchsttemp. waren heute 7°C ...

@ Toto: war von mir ein Fehler, habe die Bilder gelöscht und neu hochgeladen ... dazwischen hast du wohl die Bilder öffnen wollen ...


----------



## VolkerN (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ein Teich in Wien ...*

Hallo Helmut,

sehr schoene Bilder.  ...ich find sie druecken herrlich passend die augenblickliche Novemberwetter-Stimmung aus.


----------

